# VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S.



## mfreed (Aug 21, 2001)

What does everything thing of the VW Polo. I don't understand why everyone wants it in the U.S. its underpowered which goes against everything most people want in their VW.
VOTE AMERICA
Feel free to add selections.


[Modified by mfreed, 2:55 AM 8-14-2002]


----------



## mfreed (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (mfreed)*

bump


----------



## turbovolks (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (mfreed)*

That car would never sell in north america. Heck the Golf doesn't even sell too well. It is an ugly and slow car and VW would lose money by putting it states/canada side.


----------



## trh (May 30, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (mfreed)*

not interested.


----------



## patroncho (May 7, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (trh)*

you guys are idiots


----------



## Kowgod (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (patroncho)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you guys are idiots[HR][/HR]​Well said.


----------



## patroncho (May 7, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (patroncho)*

















how is that ugly....and how is a 110hp TDI engine slow for a little car like this one, or the 1.6 16valve 124hp one?


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (patroncho)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you guys are idiots[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (mfreed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]its underpowered which goes against everything most people want in their VW.
VOTE AMERICA
[HR][/HR]​Do you know what motors would be offered in NA for the Polo ?
And you must be ignorant about the VW enthusiasts... cause the vast majority want a good handling car that is fun to drive... the rabbit was not so powerfull but was a blast to drive...


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

quote:[HR][/HR]... the rabbit was not so powerfull but was a blast to drive...[HR][/HR]​exactly
bring Polo to NA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (mfreed)*

mfreed:
You do a fine job of dispalying your complete ignorance concerning the Polo.
In the 2.0 L form....
It will out handle your Jetta. (polo is more nimble)
It will almost match the acceleration of your Jetta. (polo is lighter)
The overall quality of the Polo matches or exceedes your Jetta.
Many of the parts used in the Polo are also used in your Jetta.
The interior of the new Polo is of higher quality than the current Jetta
The Polo will outsell your Jetta model in the Fatherland by at least 50 to 1.
The price of a Polo will be MUCH less than a similarly equipped Jetta

Must I go on?




[Modified by golf strom, 8:07 PM 8-14-2002]


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (golf strom)*

quote:[HR][/HR]mfreed:
You do a fine job of dispalying your complete ignorance concerning the Polo.
In the 2.0 L form....
It will out handle your Jetta. (polo is more nimble)
It will almost match the acceleration of your Jetta. (polo is lighter)
The overall quality of the Polo matches or exceedes your Jetta.
Many of the parts used in the Jetta are also used in your Jetta.
The interior of the new Polo is of higher quality than the current Jetta
The Polo will outsell your Jetta model in the Fatherland by at least 50 to 1.
The price of a Polo will be MUCH less than a similarly equipped Jetta

Must I go on?

[Modified by golf strom, 7:08 PM 8-14-2002][HR][/HR]​amen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## s-rocc (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

maybe they like their big heavy mkiv's








I know I want a polo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## depresion (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (s-rocc)*

The Mk6 polo's gone a bit lardy (It's larger than a Mk2 golf) and the engines that it's curently availeble in are quite pathetic. The biggest petrol lump is a 1.4 with 100bhp (basicly the same unit from the Mk4 introdused in 1996 (that's the 1.4 16v introdused in '96 not the mk4 polo)) and an equaly lackluster 1.9tdi also only mustering 100bhp. Maybe selling it in the US will provide bigger engines across the range maybe it won't.
(yes there's the Super 1600 with 215bhp but that's got a rather silly $100,000 price tag).

How well to the Nissan Micra, Ford KA and Honda Jazz sell in the US?


----------



## s-rocc (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (depresion)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
How well to the Nissan Micra, Ford KA and Honda Jazz sell in the US?
[HR][/HR]​None of those cars are sold in the US


----------



## Dick Furious (Dec 13, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (s-rocc)*

Today I just saw a new VW Polo in Norfolk VA on the campus of Old Dominion University. Another Vortexer saw one too, both were TDI's one was silver and I swear the one I saw was green, but my memory could be messing with me. I was awesome, the little thing shot through traffic like a bottle rocket! I say bring the car to America, but it may allready be here!


----------



## VW Fool (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (mfreed)*

Ill take one in Blue with 1.9 TDI


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (VW Fool)*

1.8t polo anyone??????????


----------



## colucci (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (Driftin GTI)*

Conrad, I think they forgot to add springs to your Polo







Here I fixed it








Either way, I wish VWoA would move out of Michigan and get a clue as to what people in the rest of the continent want - Polo Please!!!!
D'nardo


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (mfreed)*

I'm not too found of the Polo when it is stock but when some kits are thrown on it. Man, it looks sharp!!! What a drastic change. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwpowerGTSR (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (mk3gti)*

Where can I found online 
Suspension kits so I can lowered it?????????
I have Nw polo


----------



## TRYNTRUEA2 (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (vwpowerGTSR)*

a few winos dont count for what USA will buy


----------



## arribasn (Nov 8, 2000)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (Driftin GTI)*

so is it coming to the US or not? i thought there was a big poll on this issue at one point on the front page of vortex.. any official info? maybe when the next new model is introduced?


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (arribasn)*

I would take this 215hp Polo
















http://www.motorsportvortex.com/artman/publish/article_1432.shtml


----------



## GIRLYGTI (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (UKAUSSI)*

that car is fat!! all it needs is an engine swap and an supercharger!!! i say bring it to the us!!!


----------



## rwdvwgolf (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (mfreed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What does everything thing of the VW Polo. I don't understand why everyone wants it in the U.S. its underpowered which goes against everything most people want in their VW.
VOTE AMERICA
Feel free to add selections. Well its an extreme of both people they want it to be huge or small like the ford exursion being huge or the civic Hybridbeing small so i think that it could sell well .One reason for all the tree hugers the best Petro car there is the tdi polo .And for the everyday commuters that cant afford German quality but want it this car would be perfect for them it would cost less to build and has very nice muscular styling compared to any civic,geo ,cavaler or corrola .For the tuners well this is the cats meow Light not as light as an A2 but it has alot more creatur comforts and alot more reliabliablty great handiling and we can stuff just about any engine Vw offers except the W8 well unless you have alot of cash the styling options are endless this car could keep vw sales going i think it would be worth it to Vw to try it in the U.S i think that it would be worth the chance what are they going to lose not much .Scca members everywhere will be buying the affordable race car can we learn from the Mini oh yes we can my personal opinion outstyles and over powers the Mini and has alot more engine stuffing capablities .The Aerican way is to follow trends well lets make the Polo a trend.

[Modified by mfreed, 2:55 AM 8-14-2002][HR][/HR]​

[Modified by rwdvwgolf, 11:32 PM 10-1-2002]


----------



## i81b4u (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (colucci)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








Either way, I wish VWoA would move out of Michigan and get a clue as to what people in the rest of the continent want - Polo Please!!!!
[HR][/HR]​Since when did Michigan Ice Monsters stop wanting hardcore VW's? Oh let me answer that seeing I actually live here....NEVER! I think the ineptitude VWoA shows toward bringing their a$$-kicking stock over here would be quite the same anywhere else in the country, as a matter of fact Politically correct weenies from focus groups outside of the Winter Water Wunderland probably influence our poor selection (relatively speaking) of VW's than anything. Best thing to do is visit VW.com and go to the contact us section, and leave VW a nice e-mail describing the cars you want to see them bring, we here on the Vortex could create a sort of *force-focus* group of our own, eh? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FlyRoccoFly (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (mfreed)*

How much would the Polo cost in US $???
It would have to be built in Mexico or South America to make it cost effective. If it cost's over $15K US forget it.......too small, too slow & way too much competiton. If VW could bring it here for $15K or under........it would sell.
My thoughts for what they're worth







LUV my Rocco










[Modified by FlyRoccoFly, 2:44 AM 10-6-2002]


----------



## AXIS (Jan 15, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (FlyRoccoFly)*

I want one these lil cars look hot, someting VW should have definetly brought over here. I'd buy one in a heartbeat


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (AXIS)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I want one these lil cars look hot, someting VW should have definetly brought over here. I'd buy one in a heartbeat[HR][/HR]​me too, than I would swap on some real torque and tires ...... jus tto rip it up!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (UKAUSSI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








[HR][/HR]​forget the red tape..........just get this baby over here now! yaaaahooooooo

[Modified by the12for12, 9:14 AM 10-7-2002]


[Modified by the12for12, 9:16 AM 10-7-2002]


----------



## vwpowerGTSR (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (FlyRoccoFly)*

Here In central America...Guatemala Costos $12K


----------



## FlyRoccoFly (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (vwpowerGTSR)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Here In central America...Guatemala Costos $12K[HR][/HR]​If VW could bring it to the US for $13K it would sell like crazy. I'm not sure how much the shipping cost would be


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (FlyRoccoFly)*

FlyRFly:
Hello from your neighbor in Pendleton, about 40 minutes away from Greenville.
FYI the New Polo is being built in Brazil, the same country where the Golf is currently being produced, so I would think that they could sell the Polo in 1.6L form for about 11K and the 2.0 for about 12.5K. Considering that the labour rate in Brasil is cheaper than where similar class vehicles are made (Korea, Japan , Mexico and Canada) and the fact that even though size wise the Polo is classed with the Echo and Elantra it has a quality feel that is at least one class better. I too think that at those prices it would trounce the competition.
It would be good also if they kept the car available in basic form allowing you to option it if you prefered. I personally would like my Polo with NONE of the following: A/C, radio, power windows or locks. Just a 3dr, 5 speed thanks. I can take the money I save to get a nice street suspension kit and I would be happy.
I really think that the Polo will come here, keep thinking positive thoughts.


[Modified by golf strom, 9:04 PM 10-7-2002]


----------



## FlyRoccoFly (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (golf strom)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I would think that they could sell the Polo in 1.6L form for about 11K and the 2.0 for about 12.5K. [HR][/HR]​You just won my vote







. I agree with you completely as far as keeping the fru-fru crap optional. Don't get me started on that topic.....
Pendleton........where the hell is Pendleton







. Just kidding; if I had my way I would eat at Mac's Drive In every day







. I'll shoot you an email


----------



## FlyRoccoFly (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (golf strom)*

Sorry for the off topic post Polo-people







, but I couldn't find golf-strom's email or IM.
If you are interested, we have a VW club that meets in Greenville. We participated in the Auto-X last week at the G-Braves stadium. BMW Euro-show coming up with Auto-X. If you are interested, join the group at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/h2osc/ 
If you want to contact me........shoot me an IM or email










[Modified by FlyRoccoFly, 3:11 AM 10-8-2002]


----------



## polo2k (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (FlyRoccoFly)*

i just would like to take this opertunaty to congratulate the `tex and all the people who voted. ignore me if im out of line here but as a momento to all those people whe sweated over their k/bs what about a special edition tex model kinda r32ish motive (dropped tuned a bit and a special plate or something.
oh and if any one wants me to use a 2l then gimme one and ill try it


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (polo2k)*

go to VW.de and build a Polo. A stripped Tdi 3dr stickers a little over $14k USD in germany. With some decent options it tops out around $16.5k USD. I think they would sell plenty here in the US to make it worth while. I dont think it will be the new sales leader for VWoA but look at the sales of the Focus, Cavalier, Neon, etc. They all sell very well and are all in the same size and power range. Put a 2.0l 8v in the polo and a 1.9 TDI and they will sell. The TDI gets 50 something MPG in the Golf and Jetta. Give it 500 less pounds to pull and you should be able to get close to 60mpg. The Civic hybrid only gets 41c/50h and costs close to $20k. VW could move 5000 polos a year based on that. A car that gets HUGE mpg, has plenty of power, is put together well and is under $17k.


----------



## Squirrel Master (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (patroncho)*



> GIMME!! when i went to spain recently i had the pleasure of seeing one, WAY WAY better in person and its isnt much smaller then the current golf
> http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pangde (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (Dick Furious)*

they will follow new polo to US.
the new polo in US will with 1.6/100hp(10,03) &2.0/14







0hp(10,04).










[Modified by pangde, 2:33 AM 10-30-2002]


----------



## deathhare (Mar 4, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (FlyRoccoFly)*

quote:[HR][/HR] I'm not sure how much the shipping cost would be







[HR][/HR]​VAG owns their own cargo ship...alot of them. They are blue and say VAG in white


----------



## andrzejpw (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (deathhare)*

I really don't understand the polo. Where does it fit in with VWs vision? While in Germany last summer, you can easily mistake a polo for a golf from a distance. They've gotten that close. 
otoh, what I wouldn't give for one if they imported it here. . .


----------



## Speedlaw (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (andrzejpw)*

Well, the Polo has been around for decades, positioned just below the Golf. They might look somewhat the same, but it is a smaller car in every sense of the word. They make sure the engines in the Polo are smaller than in the Golf, for instance. The Polo is about the same size as a Golf Mk1, perhaps the newest Polo is about as big as a Mk2 Golf.
The public in Europe view the Polo as a distinctly different car. This will be improved when the Golf V hits the streets, which should enlarge the gap between the Polo and Golf. 
The Lupo, on the other hand, is a supermini positioned even below the Polo. Its future is unclear, and I think that's justified. The Lupo is relatively expensive, for just a bit more you can buy a Polo that's bigger and more modern. The car itself is great Btw.


----------



## velocidub (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (mfreed)*

I think the Golf is getting too porky and would love a Polo. Smaller cars are more fun to drive IMO. A Polo GTI would be awesome. Also the Golf is getting too expensive so they need a lower priced model. 
As far as the Polo being underpowered that can be easily corrected.


----------



## 8VRoc (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (velocidub)*

Gotta agree...Golf prices seem to go up a couple Grand each year.


----------



## Electron Man (Sep 21, 1999)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (velocidub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think the Golf is getting too porky and would love a Polo.[HR][/HR]​Golfs have been "porky" since the A3 gained ~400lbs over the ~2250lb A2.
I'll take a Polo fastback with a TDI! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MINDGAME (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (Electron Man)*

Does anyone have the link to the story that Vortex did on the new Polo a few months back? I have tried finding it to no avail. I signed the above-poll "yes", because I too want a less "porky" car. Don't get me wrong I love my Golf IV...but I am 90% sure that my next car will not be the Golf V. I have been thinking of the Mini (with its beautifully wide stretched wheel stance), but I am not too into the fashion of it. Other than that there is the Focus (no thanks) or the Civic Si (I'll take the shifter).
I'm hoping that there are more options available in the under 2750 lb. category by the time my lease is up. Anyway, I want to start doing my research now...want to see about weight, wheelbase, and engine options that come with the Polo. Anyone have that url? Thanks in advance.


----------



## allan r (Dec 30, 2000)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (MINDGAME)*

<---- will buy a Polo in GTI trim, with 150hp (no more slow cars for me). If it costs less than $17500 I'm happy. Don't need leather, don't need moonroof or power seats. but a working air conditioner would be nice


----------



## 16vByron (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (allan r)*

polo gti, base trim, good stuff.. nice car to have as a daily driver too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif park anywhere!!!


----------



## Tahrey (Polo1L) (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (16vByron)*

_What does everything thing of the VW Polo. I don't understand why everyone wants it in the U.S. its underpowered which goes against everything most people want in their VW. _
Wow, good job they never tried to sell it in 80s then, when it was in europe for a good ten years with the full choice of a modest 45 or a whopping 55 horsepower...
Everyone wants power in their VW? Explain the Beetle and Microbus then..







"..."
Seeing as the two engines they may launch with (1.6 & 2.0) in the states will be a good 20% each over the old sportier GT and G40 models... These will not be slow cars by any stretch.
(I think driving in the states may scare me and bring out a huge dose of adrenaline, as anything which wont 0-60 in less than 10 secs pulling onto the motorway is seen as a slug..)
Newer models have indeed seemed to get a bit bigger, more towards the old (and new?) Golf - the identities are merging a little. Polo still has the better visibility though! (Golf.... heeeuuuge C-pillar, whyy?)







Plus the effect is mainly crash regulations (old polos = mega unsafe in side collisions) and visual effect.. If I park my ol' squareback next to a new hatch polo, there doesnt seem to be so much dif... except the new one is significantly taller. The MkIII seems like half the height








Lupo, I'm not sure of the need for... leave it to Seat and have the Arosa battle the Seiscento. It's pure city car, suppose it's meant to fit into gaps better, just a Polo with only 2 seats in the back and a much smaller loadspace. For the sake of a few inches length and a couple inches width you lose a whole lotta flexibility (and weight, and a good few thousand greenbacks, though).
I want a 1.2TD Lupo, like they showed off in Barcelona.. or maybe put that engine in my Polo... it would be like a rocket in comparison, but still get twice the economy!


----------



## Tahrey (Polo1L) (Nov 22, 2002)

Just thinking about the Lupo & Polo infact.. perhaps the Polo has grown slightly as it was pretty small to start with... Kinda hard to fit a new class of car underneath it without going to SMART-like extremes.. So it had to get bigger so the Lupo would be distinct without having to be stupid-small..
(and the adverts are fun, too... Lupo = scary baby, Polo = made out of solid tungsten, Golf... I forget, but saw the "Tree" TV spot online







)
_ I personally would like my Polo with NONE of the following: A/C, radio, power windows or locks. Just a 3dr, 5 speed thanks. I can take the money I save to get a nice street suspension kit and I would be happy._
Word that.
No AC, Power Windows, Central Locking. No need.







Hands can wind a window far faster than any electric and weight saving is nice...
However don't skimp the radio if they can supply a good one as part of the deal... the engine noise can, believe it or not, get boring after a couple hours.
(or take it bare and get a good one best as you can through other means....)
Me = Sony 4x40 head unit 'secondhand' as-new from Mazda dealer (don't ask







), £40... stock Polo speakers, £0... drop-out capacitors to stop stock speakers crackling, £2... stealthshelf with "scrap" 200w woofers and tweeters bolted underneath (from dead high-end hi-fi... speaker casing forming part of the assembly) also free.... well, £5 for the wiring, quick-disconnect plugs, and screws.
Sound quality.... sweet. Sound quality compared to stock Blaupunkt... super sweet. Volume level... high















Altogether a great system for less than £50 and a bit of manual labour.
McGuyver rating - preventing Chernobyl 2 with only some wire, chewing gum, and a whole load of water (remember that one?)


----------



## Surge (May 7, 2000)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (Tahrey (Polo1L))*

No kidding, I long for a base model, lightweight, fun to drive VW, like my '77 rabbit was. I didn't buy my 1.8T because of the sunroof or power mirrors or power anything else. I wanted a 5 speed GTI with the 1.8T. And I had to get a car that weighed 400lbs too much because that's how it was optioned for the USA. So I sold it. I will wait for a people's car from VW, and I hope that is a Polo *HATCHBACK*.


[Modified by Surge, 9:34 AM 11-30-2002]


----------



## NB TDI (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (mfreed)*

I think that they should bring it.. but alot of people here like big cars. so i don't know how it would see.


----------



## mfilmeck (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (mfreed)*

Volkswagen needs a cheap car in the US to compete with the economic throw away cars already provided by kia and hyundia. However, if VW could sell the polo in the United States for around 13 grand and back it up with the same warranty available on its more expensive models, then they will grab a market that has not existed since the early 90's. Lets be honest, there are a lot of people who think the golf and bug are too expensive for what they offer.
I am not suggesting that VW should market a crap car in the States, however I think they should take a careful look at a young market who is more than willing to jump on german engineering at a cheap price. So what if you have to manually crank your window. Cant drive a stick shift? Then learn. This is what VW should push in offering a cheap car. God forbid you dont have electronic mirrors! This car could sold as a remider that driving is fun. Forget about the fluff that is added to jack up the price.
mf


----------



## RaveGreenHornet (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (mfreed)*

Mmmmm, Polo GTI would be very sweet!!! I saw some video (nicely shot) of the Polo built for the Super 1600 series (I believe) ripping it up, doing 180 degree turns with the grab of the handbrake .... Anyone know the videos I'm talking about? I would love to find those videos again ...


----------



## rdnorris (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (RaveGreenHornet)*

YES, bring it on with a couple of engine choices, including TDI...The currently imported models are excellent, by and large, and it's been gratifying to see VW's revival in the US, but they left something behind.... their original target market of people who enjoyed simple, well handling, durable cars that were also fun to drive. I believe that market is still here. The Polo could be VW's basic enthusiast's car... leave the luxury equipment and soft ride for the other models, we'll climb in, shift our seats, transmissions, and windows ourselves, and have a blast.


----------



## VeeDub97 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (depresion)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The Mk6 polo's gone a bit lardy (It's larger than a Mk2 golf)[HR][/HR]​Like the MK4 Golf isn't a porker itself, not to mention that in this country after the Fox left it was our entry level car for VW. We need another entry level car for VOA considering you will be able to buy a $55,000.00 Phaeton soon. The MK6 Polo may be a porker but it's still lighter than a Golf.


----------



## arik98jet (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (VeeDub97)*

i have a picture my friend took while driving to school last month.
you can stop holdin your breath
it was a polo!!!!
funny thing is he said the badge said 3.0....any idea if they made a 3.0 v6 for tha lil polo?
i actually see alot of manufactured plate Vdubs here and a few months down the road they will be in retailers. saw lots of the w8 sedans and wagons, and the new phaoton (however it's spelt)
saw that sick SUV thing too. uggh makes my eyes hurt.
i'll post the pic when i get it scanned.


----------



## jd678 (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (arik98jet)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i have a picture my friend took while driving to school last month.
you can stop holdin your breath
it was a polo!!!!
funny thing is he said the badge said 3.0....any idea if they made a 3.0 v6 for tha lil polo?
i actually see alot of manufactured plate Vdubs here and a few months down the road they will be in retailers. saw lots of the w8 sedans and wagons, and the new phaoton (however it's spelt)
saw that sick SUV thing too. uggh makes my eyes hurt.
i'll post the pic when i get it scanned.[HR][/HR]​It's not 3L as in engine capacity. It's 3L as in 3L/100km fuel consumption.


----------



## arik98jet (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (jd678)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
It's not 3L as in engine capacity. It's 3L as in 3L/100km fuel consumption.[HR][/HR]​hmm thats interesting. that would be the first and only car i know of that has the fuel capacity badged on the car.
but i didn't see it with my eyes so i'm gonna take your word for it.











[Modified by arik98jet, 7:27 PM 1-3-2003]


----------



## Beleidigungmaschine (Dec 15, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (arik98jet)*

thats a Lupo, not a polo


----------



## Speedlaw (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (Beleidigungmaschine)*

True, and also a 3L as we can tell from the wheels- only meant for the 3L as they are skinny and lightweight.


----------



## arik98jet (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (Speedlaw)*

ok then that was my mistake. sorry bout that. i'm


----------



## VdubSPEEDracer (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (arik98jet)*

I'm here in the UK and don't care for the polo that much, I believe most people get upset about not having the VW's that europe has, okay understandable, but I agree that it wont sell in the US, the market for hatchbacks is alot smaller then saloon's (sedan's)








just my .02


----------



## VAGaddict (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (VdubSPEEDracer)*

If those cheap junk boxes (GEOs) sell here then the Polo will sell. It only takes a few wound up people to promote thier experience. And when that happens watchout! They will be hard as hell to find and people will make a nice coin on them. If they make it here I WILL have one. After all we have the MINI. Why not the POLO?


[Modified by VAGaddict, 9:22 PM 1-5-2003]


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (VdubSPEEDracer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm here in the UK and don't care for the polo that much, I believe most people get upset about not having the VW's that europe has, okay understandable, but I agree that it wont sell in the US, the market for hatchbacks is alot smaller then saloon's (sedan's)








just my .02[HR][/HR]​That is because the distributor for VW products in North America, VWoA, is too lazy to develop the untapped potential for hatchback sales. They would rather be called "The Jetta Car Company"


----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (golf strom)*

It is almost the same here in Mexico. Jettas sell like hot bread, there aren't even financing options available directly from VW for the Jetta.
However, VW haves another car that sells a lot, the Gol.
It is said that the Polo wouln't succeed in the US because people don't like hatchbacks, you could have thought the same about Mexico, but the Gol has been a real hit, and I hope that the Polo will be another one.
(Polos started to arrive to Mexican Stealerships last week, I guess in the next 2 weeks I'll see the first ones on the road).


----------



## Germany_MOM (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (Kowgod)*

I'm all for bringing the Polo here. If I end up getting stationed in Germany, the G40 is among my three picks for a VW to bring back to the states. Sure, it's underpowered, but they all are from the factory. It is a good platform for modifications.


----------



## foxmancometh (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (mfreed)*

Seems to me someone said that about the original Type 1 Beetle too way back when. Underpowered, ugly, who would want one?, etc....








Man was that guy wrong! Open your mind to something new, maybe you'll like it. Cheap and fun to drive, isn't that what it was all about? Come to think of it, thats what they said about my Fox too......
Polo- http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif VW if you're listening.......send it. If the new beetle sells, and BMW has the new MINI, why not the Polo here?


----------



## CwVwC (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (ButtHead86)*

if they brought it here id get rid of my mkiv in a heartbeat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (ButtHead86)*

POLOs are the shizit, back in my country (egypt) they got plenty of dem, n they are HOTTTT





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Barst (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: VW Polo Poll*

I think they look hot, and I would want one with the tdi. definitely nicer than a focus or a civic and look how well they are doing. In silver it looks like a mercedes pocket rocket. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*VWoA on the Polo*

I actually _wrote_ to Volkswagen of America about bringing the Polo over here, and they called - _called_ - me to tell me that they can't bring it over here until it can conform to U.S. safety standards. _I_ would certainly buy one.


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: VWoA on the Polo (Steven Maginnis)*

Having just returned from Rome, I can testify that the Polo is excellent in every way. I visited a VW dealer and the fit and finish is top notch. I was surprised at the engine choices. The car must be light, because the engines are either 3 or 4 cylinders. I'll take a 1.8t sport model, bright red, black leather.


----------



## zukiphile (Oct 28, 2000)

*Re: VWoA on the Polo (Steven Maginnis)*

quote:[HR][/HR] they called - _called_ - me to tell me that they can't bring it over here until it can conform to U.S. safety standards. _I_ would certainly buy one. [HR][/HR]​A call is surprising and impressive. I am a little surprised that Polo wouldn't meet crash standards.


----------



## Speedlaw (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: VWoA on the Polo (zukiphile)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I am a little surprised that Polo wouldn't meet crash standards.[HR][/HR]​I seriously doubt these are structural flaws. Probably the demands are slightly different in the US (perhaps even small things, like a light to remind people to wear their seatbelt, for instance) and that's what they are reffering to. The Polo did well in recent Euro-NCAP crash testing, it was awarded with 4 (out of 5) stars.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: VWoA on the Polo (Speedlaw)*

Of course, Polo drivers in the States would have to worry about something Polo drivers in Europe _don't_; that is, getting hit in the rear by a Chevy Suburban!







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## KrazyHorse (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (golf strom)*

quote:[HR][/HR]mfreed:
You do a fine job of dispalying your complete ignorance concerning the Polo.
In the 2.0 L form....
It will out handle your Jetta. (polo is more nimble)
It will almost match the acceleration of your Jetta. (polo is lighter)
The overall quality of the Polo matches or exceedes your Jetta.
Many of the parts used in the Polo are also used in your Jetta.
The interior of the new Polo is of higher quality than the current Jetta
The Polo will outsell your Jetta model in the Fatherland by at least 50 to 1.
The price of a Polo will be MUCH less than a similarly equipped Jetta

Must I go on?
[HR][/HR]​Cheers for you!!







Gimmie the Polo!! After driving a Golf for a while, I realized how nice it is to get good mileage, *very* sharp turning, and I hardly ever have to parallel park!! I can fit my Golf in more tight spots than anything else I have owned. Once again...gimmie a Polo!!
(Also, my GF thinks they are cute little cars, thats reason enugh for me)


----------



## KrazyHorse (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: VWoA on the Polo (zukiphile)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I am a little surprised that Polo wouldn't meet crash standards.[HR][/HR]​In my opinion, if we didn't have so many damn SUV's and huge trucks with dickheaded drivers, the Polo might be a little safer...
Thats why I like light cars, its not only the horsepower, but the power:weight ratio. I dont care if someone has a V-10, if I have a better power to weight ratio...I will be in front. Period.


----------



## Audioslave33 (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (patroncho)*










OHHHH YEAH!,, that is pure sex,







too bad if they do come here, they will change by the time i can afford one,,,,, i would for sure buy one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MINDGAME (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (Audioslave33)*

Dizzam. That is my car man...that is my car. Bring it.


----------



## gnukner (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (mfreed)*

I just got back from Koblenz about an hour ago. I was driving about 160-180 kph on the A60, between Trier and Koblenz, and got passed by a couple hooked up Polo's. BTW both were TDI's. I am not even gonna mention the Lupo GTI that flew by me.. I'll tell you, about 80% of the cars on the road(over here) are of VAG. So many Europeans can't be wrong. Bring the Polo to the U.S. along with the varios outputted TDI's.




























bitte eine Wiezen!


----------



## Tahrey (Polo1L) (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: VWoA on the Polo (Speedlaw)*

_quote:[HR][/HR]I am a little surprised that Polo wouldn't meet crash standards.[HR][/HR]​I seriously doubt these are structural flaws. Probably the demands are slightly different in the US (perhaps even small things, like a light to remind people to wear their seatbelt, for instance) and that's what they are reffering to. The Polo did well in recent Euro-NCAP crash testing, it was awarded with 4 (out of 5) stars._
Hmmm, I don't know for certain how good that is, but maybe American standards require the equivalent of 5 out of 5







The older models certainly were quite strangely unsafe for the times they ended up being made in. Class leading on introduction (mainly because of thicker metalwork compared to tinfoil competitors!) but the design didn't change significantly for ages, from about 1979 to 1994.... by which time it was the worst for safety and VW had to work -hard- to catch up. They've probably only just managed it, hence the comparitive 'porkiness'








(Even a modern fiat city car looks pretty chubby compared to 80s contemparies - gotta have those crumple zones, impact bars, etc etc)
OffTopicAside:: I drive like a hellion in the 1043 maus, but not as much as I might - any situation with even the vaguest hint that a crash may result makes me poop bricks and ease off, even on some motorway corners in the dry. Makes for a safer driving attitude but I wouldn't like to see the results (from on high...) after a run in with some jerkwad in a BMW or Volvo.
Pretty amusing all the same to still be in the top 3% of fastest cars on the road, very odd, and pulling in 30+mpg with the throttle nailed. The new style ones must be pretty special. ::End
One thing I think I'd be pretty sure on, if I was to hire a modern domestic car in the states, would be that my safety would be pretty much guaranteed - reliability, speed, economy, comfort etc asides it seems to have had the living hell regulated out of it. Am I right or wrong to think that?








A VWoA approved polo might get even bigger (and strewn with superflurous warning lights, causing all the instrumentation to be boilwashed into a 'check engine' lamp)... the Lupo could be smushed out of all proportion!
But I'd feel even -safer- in one of those than the domestics








Just so long as it has heated mirrors and a fast-clear windshield. A British winter has revealed to me just how plain useful such luxuries would be















Not toys - tools.


[Modified by Tahrey (Polo1L), 2:40 AM 2-17-2003]


----------



## VdubSPEEDracer (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: VWoA on the Polo (Tahrey (Polo1L))*









just saw this today at a dealership in Cambridge, while ordering my euro bumbers for the MKIII


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (Audioslave33)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​Cool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pol (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (Steven Maginnis)*

the regs that are refered to are little thinks like etchings on the mirrors saying objects in the mirror are closer than they appear. and bigger bumpers little stuff like that (beleve it a cyclists helmet mounted mirror had to have a sticker put on it saying "objects in the mirror are actually behind you" bwahahah) and its a shame tht youll never get the 6n or 6n2 cos imho they look nicer and handle better oh yeah and they are lighter


----------



## oakers (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: VWoA on the Polo (VdubSPEEDracer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








[HR][/HR]​That's awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I would replace my golf with one of these in a heartbeat if VW brought it over here. Come on VW, bring us the POLO!


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: VWoA on the Polo (Tahrey (Polo1L))*

quote:[HR][/HR]_I am a little surprised that Polo wouldn't meet crash standards.
I seriously doubt these are structural flaws. Probably the demands are slightly different in the US (perhaps even small things, like a light to remind people to wear their seatbelt, for instance) and that's what they are reffering to. The Polo did well in recent Euro-NCAP crash testing, it was awarded with 4 (out of 5) stars._
Hmmm, I don't know for certain how good that is, but maybe American standards require the equivalent of 5 out of 5







The older models certainly were quite strangely unsafe for the times they ended up being made in. Class leading on introduction (mainly because of thicker metalwork compared to tinfoil competitors!) but the design didn't change significantly for ages, from about 1979 to 1994.... by which time it was the worst for safety and VW had to work -hard- to catch up. They've probably only just managed it, hence the comparitive 'porkiness'








(Even a modern fiat city car looks pretty chubby compared to 80s contemparies - gotta have those crumple zones, impact bars, etc etc)
OffTopicAside:: I drive like a hellion in the 1043 maus, but not as much as I might - any situation with even the vaguest hint that a crash may result makes me poop bricks and ease off, even on some motorway corners in the dry. Makes for a safer driving attitude but I wouldn't like to see the results (from on high...) after a run in with some jerkwad in a BMW or Volvo.
Pretty amusing all the same to still be in the top 3% of fastest cars on the road, very odd, and pulling in 30+mpg with the throttle nailed. The new style ones must be pretty special. ::End
One thing I think I'd be pretty sure on, if I was to hire a modern domestic car in the states, would be that my safety would be pretty much guaranteed - reliability, speed, economy, comfort etc asides it seems to have had the living hell regulated out of it. Am I right or wrong to think that?








A VWoA approved polo might get even bigger (and strewn with superflurous warning lights, causing all the instrumentation to be boilwashed into a 'check engine' lamp)... the Lupo could be smushed out of all proportion!
But I'd feel even -safer- in one of those than the domestics








Just so long as it has heated mirrors and a fast-clear windshield. A British winter has revealed to me just how plain useful such luxuries would be
















Not toys - tools.

[Modified by Tahrey (Polo1L), 2:40 AM 2-17-2003][HR][/HR]​I have to believe that indeed VW had to envision the eventual introduction of the Polo into the US market since the Golf has move further up market over the past years. 
I would bet that the Polo, with the smallest DOT alterations would pass all US regulations probably surpassing those of other larger cars on sale in the US today. 
I think the call that one fellow got about the car not being DOT acceptable in just not accurate. My guess is that only the foam internal bumpers and headlights are about the ONLY non conforming parts. 
VWoA is just making its typical excuses for not properly providing product for the US market. It would rather try to sell fewer Touareg for higher profit. 
Yeah, right VWoA, and you really expect more than a handful of your terrible dealer network to actually satisfy the customer. Right!


----------



## personne12 (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: VWoA on the Polo (golf strom)*

The polo is the what the golf should be. The new golfs are just fat @$$'s. I'd love to see the polo with the new 16v engine in the US.


----------



## GTiandrewK (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (Steven Maginnis)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








Cool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[HR][/HR]​that rear end reminds me of new body civic....


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (GTiandrewK)*

As soon as VW says thet they are comming to the US, I will be at my dealer with a $500 deposit for a 3dr 1.9l TDI 5/6spd Polo.


----------



## GinstaVR6Chick (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (AK-Mabe)*

Well I have a 1992 polo G40 here in the US, so if that can make it through the whole importing process and is DOT approved then i don't understand why the newer platform would have any trouble conforming to the DOT standards if they aren't already. Having the polo widely available stateside would hopefully make it much easier for me to get parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## qkslvr (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: VWoA on the Polo*

quote:[HR][/HR]








just saw this today at a dealership in Cambridge, while ordering my euro bumbers for the MKIII







[HR][/HR]​I used to live right by Cambridge. Go back and visit every once-in-a-while.
Oh yeah, and VW... please bring the POLO!!


----------



## 16th valve (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (Darrsh)*

VW I think will become obligated to bring to Polo's to North America because the Golf is getting WAY to much money and quite larger. So Volkwagen probally doesn't want to lose the market of new buyers or buyers who want a small cheap economic car. Also I think the polo is starting to look better than the new MK5 Golf.


----------



## RuffDice (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (mfreed)*

I think the polo is hot! but lack of U.S. interest in the golf isn't sparking a huge idea in VW exec's heads, i'd say bring it but they(vw) would probably lose money


----------



## Gigger (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (VeeeWSpeed)*



















[Modified by Gigger, 4:11 PM 3-8-2003]


----------



## smuggs2001 (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (ButtHead86)*

I might be talked into one. The car that I definately want brought to the US is the Wundercar II. That car looks wonderful to me. Reminds me of my: a) civic hatchback, b) mr2 turbo, and c) (i never owned one) a squashed lamborgini. I guess you could add the delorian in there as well. All of those are great cars. 
VW are you listening? Bring both the polo and wundercar II to the US with TDI engines!







I would have gotten a jetta tdi already if the rear legroom wasn't so small. I'd go for the wundercar if the price is right ever though its a 2 seater.


----------



## 87GolfKart (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (ButtHead86)*

People buys a Geo...why wouldn't they buy a polo? I would take a polor 1.9L TDi anytime.


----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (87GolfKart)*

Maybe because they would be too expensive for that market segment. The cheapest polo here in Mexico is priced at $12,000 USD, and that doesn't include A/C, Airbags nor ABS, but includes power windows, mirrors, CD/Radio and central lock system.
The one with A/C and alloy wheels is 1,000 more expensive.
To comply with US Standards I don't remember if it is only the driver's airbag or two airbags in the front that must be included, that would rise the price about 500.
Then you would have a 14,000 car competing against a Geo???


----------



## NPaladin2000 (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (kerridwen)*

Hey, if BMW can plan to bring a $20,000 competitor to the $15,000 Golf, then Volkswagen can bring out a $13,000 car to compete with a $10,000 car in the US>
People will pay extra for VW interiors and quality, just like they would for a BMW. Or like they DO for Honda reliability.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (kerridwen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Maybe because they would be too expensive for that market segment. The cheapest polo here in Mexico is priced at $12,000 USD, and that doesn't include A/C, Airbags nor ABS, but includes power windows, mirrors, CD/Radio and central lock system.
The one with A/C and alloy wheels is 1,000 more expensive.
To comply with US Standards I don't remember if it is only the driver's airbag or two airbags in the front that must be included, that would rise the price about 500.
Then you would have a 14,000 car competing against a Geo???[HR][/HR]​Your points are well taken, Kerridwen, but I agree with N. Paladin. Hey, fourteen grand isn't to much to ask for a Polo when I paid seventeen grand for my Golf. So the Polo would make a perfect entry-level car for VWoA, seeing as it's gotten bigger over time (like the Golf), and the Golf is creeping upmarket. And, judging from the current Polo's looks, it would certainly be more eyecatching than the Fox (which, understand, I had nothing against).


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (Steven Maginnis)*

The important thing for VWoA to remember about the offering the New Polo here in the USA is that they NOT over option the car, I will gladly pay 13k USD for a Polo 3dr HB with NO A/C, or radio and 5spd manual trans. Allow the customer to specify the items desired on a order by order basis, like they do it in Europe.


----------



## Audiboy871 (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (ButtHead86)*

I would prefer to drive a Polo than a Cavalier or a Sunfire!!!!


----------



## Go Wings (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (mfreed)*

BRING US THE POLO!!!


----------



## joshman (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (GIRLYGTI)*

I don't think Jutta Klineshmit's Super 1600 car (a support series for the WRC) is quite within reach of most Polo buyers. I would gess it costs more than $100,000.
Josh


----------



## joshman (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: VWoA on the Polo (golf strom)*

Don't forget that engines also have to pass DOT standards. It isn't just crash safety and headlights. The UK Polo has a choice of 1.2 and 1.4 petrol and 1.9 SDI and 1.9 TDI PD engines. German models probably have a wider variety of engine choices including larger displacement petrol and FSI lumps. None of those are in use in VAG vehicles here in the States. Although they may pass emissions here (Kyoto treaty--what's that?) they certainly can't be sold until they are made legal.
I'd like mine with a 1.9 Sport TDI (144 lb-ft and 100 bhp). Something about 55 mpg makes the 10 sec 0-60 a little more worth it. Especailly as gas prices keep rising over $2 a gallon.
Josh


----------



## Electron Man (Sep 21, 1999)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (golf strom)*

VWoA's excuse as to why the Polo won't be imported to NA will read something like...
_"Given the competetion level in the sub-$15K market segment, unattractive south american labor costs and the desire to assist VW dealerships with their move upmarket (to service the Touareg and other high-end models) as part of the brand standards program, VWoA has declined to import the Polo to NA."_
Hey, anyone think I could get a job working the phones at VWoA?


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (Electron Man)*

My next car will be a Volkswagen, and if I can't have a regular Golf and the GTI and Jetta are too expensive, I'll buy a Polo even if I have to import it and federalize it myself! (Well, maybe. . . .







)


[Modified by Steven Maginnis, 6:17 PM 3-21-2003]


----------



## Beleidigungmaschine (Dec 15, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (Steven Maginnis)*

Forget about the Polo guys... Or at least, forget about letters, calls, etc... It won't change a thing. I already tried that; the polo petition was supposed to do that, and its been almost a year since this and nothing happened...
If the Polo comes here, its because they will want to bring it... not because WE want it...


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (Beleidigungmaschine)*

welcome back QC:
I think many of us, who are Polo fans, are grateful for your help in trying to get the 4 watt light bulbs that run VWoA to bring the Polo to North America.








As you point out VWoA does only what they want, and really have a poor understanding of the typical VW customer, or it may just be simple greed on their part, heck, why bring a volume model that could become a main stay of your company's business when you can sell fewer Touaregs for higher profits, except that those Touareg customers will not be repeat customers when they discover what terrible dealer service they have to put up with.


----------



## WisH4s4 (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (mfreed)*

I think they should ship it over here.. with gas prices the way they are..???














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jaystonewee (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (WisH4s4)*

VWOA is such a crackpot organization. WTF is up with VW of Europe (or at LEAST Germany) where almost all new VW's are built to customer specifications, but we lucky souls get to deal with the ISHT cars VWOA chooses to make for us. To be honest, I'm pretty sure it's because of transit times and the like (order a car, don't see it until 3 months later because it takes a while to build and ship cars from Brazil, Mexico, Germany to the US/Canada). BUT STILL, I work at a VW dealership, and I DON'T DRIVE A VW BECAUSE THEY ARE TOO DAMMND EXPENSIVE. They need to bring the polo BAD. I bought a Protege5 because for about $17K I got one just about loaded and it's fun as hell. What will $17K get you in a new VW? Beetle GL, Golf GL, or a Jetta GL (maybe). Um, BORING?! To even start getting a cool new VW (something with a 1.8t and/or cool wheels/suspension) you're looking at $21K+!!! F that. I want another VW bad, and you know what, I ain't getting a new one (no matter how much I like warranties and not having to fix a used car every once in a while). A2 GTI here I come. 
Just had to rant first thing saturday morning before going to work.
here's a pic to get this post looked at







BTW, this car is probably going to be for sale. IM or email me if you're interested.


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (jaystonewee)*

jaystonewee"
Nice choice of car the Protege5 is a sweet hot hatch! 
Now concerning VWoA, you are right on the money, they are a group of incompetent bumbling fools who have visions of grandure selling a few Touaregs and Phaetons making lots of profit from them and not having to work very hard, and become like BMW or Mercedes, or Acura. Yeah right! Dream on you fools!
I'm sure the typical Phaeton or Touareg customer will tolerate the crummy customer and dealer service you dish out. Hahaha.








VWoA are you listening, well I'm sure my words continue to fall of deaf ears. Even though the expensive consultants you employ will tell you exactly what you want to hear I will tell the the reality.....your market base is the lower level premium segment, which means that you need to sell volume, and you NEED to provide affordable products with character......the Polo and Lupo GTI. 
And you need to bring them to the North American market NOW, TODAY, heck, Yesterday!










[Modified by golf strom, 1:36 PM 3-29-2003]


----------



## RemusRM (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (ButtHead86)*

all i can say i would want a lupo, i think is awsome, and VW quality


----------



## VW Tuna (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (golf strom)*

Someone needs to mail this to VWoA


----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (VW Tuna)*

quote:[HR][/HR]VWOA is such a crackpot organization. WTF is up with VW of Europe (or at LEAST Germany) where almost all new VW's are built to customer specifications, but we lucky souls get to deal with the ISHT cars VWOA chooses to make for us. To be honest, I'm pretty sure it's because of transit times and the like (order a car, don't see it until 3 months later because it takes a while to build and ship cars from Brazil, Mexico, Germany to the US/Canada). BUT STILL, I work at a VW dealership, and I DON'T DRIVE A VW BECAUSE THEY ARE TOO DAMMND EXPENSIVE. They need to bring the polo BAD. I bought a Protege5 because for about $17K I got one just about loaded and it's fun as hell. What will $17K get you in a new VW? Beetle GL, Golf GL, or a Jetta GL (maybe). Um, BORING?! To even start getting a cool new VW (something with a 1.8t and/or cool wheels/suspension) you're looking at $21K+!!! F that. I want another VW bad, and you know what, I ain't getting a new one (no matter how much I like warranties and not having to fix a used car every once in a while). A2 GTI here I come. [HR][/HR]​Are you complaining about VWoA's transit times???
I bet you can't beat this one:
My GF bought her KA 2 weeks ago, the exact date would be: March 21.
We were cleaning the car and I was taking a look at the engine, I found a plate with the manufacturing date, September 22 2002...
Now that explains the dry water stains that the car haves on every glass.
(By the way, anyone knows how to remove them?)


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (kerridwen)*

You may get lucky and remove the water stains with 00 steel wool. Make sure you use plently of water while rubbing at the stains.
Or try using the product "CLR" that specifically removes calcium lime and rust deposits.
Failinf that you can use wire wheel cleaner (acid type) but use VERY carefully 
never let, even the water you remove the acid cleaner with, when you rinse, to contact any thing other than the window glass. USE VERY CAREFULLY.


----------



## Adam from Oz (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (golf strom)*

You're not missing much with the Polo. I've test driven it with the 75hp 1.4L 16V engine and it's OK. Nothing more.
It looks awful, IMO. Here's a comparison pic of a silver Polo and a black Golf taken at my local dealership:








It's messy in its detailing and slabby. The front end looks low rent with the twin lights. The interior is not as cool as the model it replaced.
It ain't cheap, either - with fully specced models venturing into Golf territory.
Trying to think of one thing it does better than the previous model......hmmmmm....ummmmm.......it's fully laser welded and has better crash performance.
That's it.
Cheers,
Adam


----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (golf strom)*

We used 00 steel wool and a vinegar solution (75% vinegar, 25% water), it worked perfectly and the stains came out almost efortlessly, it only required a little rubbing with the steel wool and then just dry it with an old newspaper. The job took less than 30 minutes...
However, how would you remove the water stains from plastic parts? For example, the headlights, they are clear and you can clearly see the water stains, just like the stains that the glass had...
quote:[HR][/HR]You may get lucky and remove the water stains with 00 steel wool. Make sure you use plently of water while rubbing at the stains.
Or try using the product "CLR" that specifically removes calcium lime and rust deposits.
Failinf that you can use wire wheel cleaner (acid type) but use VERY carefully 
never let, even the water you remove the acid cleaner with, when you rinse, to contact any thing other than the window glass. USE VERY CAREFULLY.[HR][/HR]​


----------



## fahrvfromhondas (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (mfreed)*

I would like to see the VW Polo in North America, and I would buy it if it comes with a 1.8t or 2.0L 16v. It could be a great contender for the Mini if it came with the 1.8T. 
Hi from Puerto Rico http://www.audivwclubpr.com


----------



## LuxNova (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (fahrvfromhondas)*

They should bring it here with one of those lovely Audi FSi engines.


----------



## polo2k (Jul 6, 2002)

congrats everyone im view 5455 and this thread was started on the 14 aug 2002


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (jaystonewee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaystonewee* »_I DON'T DRIVE A VW BECAUSE THEY ARE TOO DAMMND EXPENSIVE. They need to bring the polo BAD. --snip-- What will $17K get you in a new VW? Beetle GL, Golf GL, or a Jetta GL (maybe). Um, BORING?! To even start getting a cool new VW (something with a 1.8t and/or cool wheels/suspension) you're looking at $21K+!!!

Actually, Golf and Beetle GL*S* models begin at $17,520 and $17,815 respectively, with the GL models starting far below $17k ($15,050 and $15,950). Remember that even a GL model is about as equiped as a midline trim level of a competing model. I think what you want is decontented (think base model Civic) versions of these cars. I'm sure they could bring down the Golf 2-dr down to around $13K if they deleted the ABS, extra airbags, power-everything, put rear drum brakes, etc. But do you _really_ want a Volkswagen spec'd that low? Did the Golf CL (?) fare very well? Nah, it was considered a POS.
Best bet in that price range is a Beetle GL 1.8T ($18,450). Add the minimum performance mods (210 hp chiptuning and suspension/rear swaybar) and you're up to about $20K. That translates into 210 hp ~2915 lb car for the price of an SRT-4 (which has 215 hp and weighs 2970 lbs)


----------



## redleg (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (kerridwen)*

But then the Polo wouldn't really be competing against the Geo or Cavalier. The more likely competition is the new MINI. HTe dealers can't keep them on the lot here in the northeast, and the base price is $16,500, and that's with ABS, six airbags, A/C and power everything wit ha 1.6L engine with 115 hp. If the Polo will handle anything like the MINI and cost less, put me on the list


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (redleg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redleg* »_But then the Polo wouldn't really be competing against the Geo or Cavalier. 

Of course it wouldn't be competing against the Geo. Geo bit the dust in '97. The rebadged CHEVROLET Prizm and Metro were discontinued a couple of years ago!










_Modified by Steven Maginnis at 9:17 PM 5-21-2003_


----------



## Tahrey (Polo1L) (Nov 22, 2002)

thats not a mini, thats a BMW 1-series...








crash safety troubles aside (zero protection







) give me the original 10"-wheeled wonder any day, purely on a styling and esthetics basis. new mini is in all likelyhood a much better car but the spirit is all lost







like the latter golf gti's, which is why polos are needed







a slight raise of roofline, a body re*shape*, and bigger doors/better protection is all thats happened. Heres to a return of the superchargeds?


----------



## Hammer_Man (Oct 20, 2001)

VWOA I'm waiting.....


----------



## Hammer_Man (Oct 20, 2001)




----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (austin neuschafer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *austin neuschafer* »_1.8t polo anyone??????????























Yes please. 225hp prefered.
What about the 2.7T? --> too many


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Hammer_Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hammer_Man* »_









Wow! Nice pocekt rocket! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theguysmiley (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (Steven Maginnis)*

I really hope VW gives the Polo a chance in the U.S. I've got my eyes set on the MKV GTI, but I'd gladly re-adjust my focus for one of these babies







!
And to all of the Polo bashers...take a chill-pill














.


----------



## polo2k (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: (theguysmiley)*

hows about on a daily basis i get people in clios, 206`s and lots of other cars you americans giving me "the nod" which round here is associated with a sence of respect for you or your car and since im still fairly new here ill assume that its respect for my polo


----------



## theguysmiley (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (polo2k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polo2k* »_hows about on a daily basis i get people in clios, 206`s and lots of other cars you americans giving me "the nod" which round here is associated with a sence of respect for you or your car and since im still fairly new here ill assume that its respect for my polo 

I give MASSIVE respect for the Polo, and honestly, I didn't used to like the look of it at all. But it's definetly grown on me, and now I don't see how people couldn't like it


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (theguysmiley)*

polos rule v.o.a. sux
i just hope they decide to bring them to na someday.


----------



## theguysmiley (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (water&air)*

STUPID AMERICAN PUBLIC!!!








stupid







stupid







stupid


----------



## Der Meister (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (Steven Maginnis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steven Maginnis* »_








Wow! Nice pocket rocket! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

VWoA are you listening....?
You want these folks to buy more Mazdas, Subarus, Hondas, etc?!
How about proving that small cars are cool. MINI has already started to do that.
The Polo is a great car, and it's as big as the original Mark I Rabbit.
Give us 3 versions: base, comfort/sport, and a limited "WRC" version based on the Skoda Fabia (Polo) that can compete with the WRX and Evo.
All the interest in the "WRC Polo" will help sell lots of other Polos and bring a lot of people into the showrooms!


----------



## protijy337 (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (patroncho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patroncho* »_
















how is that ugly....and how is a 110hp TDI engine slow for a little car like this one, or the 1.6 16valve 124hp one?



how does this not knock the nay sayers


----------



## jv8r (Jun 11, 2003)

OK guys. VW is obviously grooming us to expect to pay $30k+ for a well equiped MkV GTI with the intro of the R32. It's already been stated that the next generation will have a significant price increase.
The GTI built it's reputation by being hot and cheap, not to mention LIGHT and FLICKABLE. Imagine a Polo with great suspention, it's inherent light weight, and a turbo charged engine. It would be a great car, and pretty inexpensive comparatively speaking.
If you didn't like it once it arrived(in this proposed form), don't worry, you wouldn't have to look at it for long(at least on the highway)!


----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: (jv8r)*

The car you are speaking about is already being built, but not under the VW brand, but instead it is called "Seat Ibiza Cupra". 9n platform, almost identical to the Polo (a very different exterior but a very similar interior design) but with a beefed up suspension, 1.8T engine and, what else can you ask for?


----------



## Tahrey (Polo1L) (Nov 22, 2002)

i wonder... if i post something... will page 5 magically start working?


----------



## Baldrimmer (Jul 1, 2003)

Please import them all !!!!
Has nothing to do with a Polo anymore ..
Was meant as a cheap alternative for a Golf .
And now its too expensive and full of plastic and electronics ..
So import them all so we don't have to see them anymore !!!


----------



## JeffTDI-FSI (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (Kowgod)*

ditto


----------



## i81b4u (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (JeffTDI-FSI)*

So, a year later and still no polo,







.....Marko.....


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (i81b4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i81b4u* »_So, a year later and still no polo,







.....Marko.....

VWoA really DOES have a death wish, look at their past performances during the early eighties and early ninties.


----------



## The Ninja (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

You have stated every reason why I want my next car to be a Polo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Ninja (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (golf strom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golf strom* »_
VWoA really DOES have a death wish, look at their past performances during the early eighties and early ninties.

Exactly. I have been a loyal VW customer for many years now. But it seems like VW has lost the plot in the US. From poor quality issues to outpricing themselves. I know it is far off but I plan on buying a brand spanking new car in 1Q of '05. If VW prices the 2 door GTi at 25K and doesn't have an economical stepping stones in the 15K-20K slot than they will lose me as a loyalist. Go ahead up market VW, and in the process lose the core customer base.


----------



## RainDriver (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (NBracer8)*

I finally have reached the point where I am thinking hard about buying my first brand-new car. Not my first car, by a long sight, but the first one bought new. I want a compact, functional, economical, reliable vehicle, and it should be fun to drive.
The Golf is definately getting fat, and it carries the price. So I'm looking at Toyota's Echo hatchback...which wouldn't hold a candle to VW's smaller products, if only we could get 'em. Yet another old loyalist lost in pursuit of the Phaeton market?


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (RainDriver)*


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (RainDriver)*

VWoA seems convinced that North Americans won't buy a Polo due to our appetite for SUV's and our low gas prices. Except that gas prices are suddenly shooting up and SUV's are one oil shortage away from being turned into housing for the poor. Personal open note to VWoA - we want the Polo! PLEEEEEASE!!!!


----------



## theguysmiley (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (Braga_Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Braga_Dub* »_









That is one FLAT front tire!!!


----------



## Rolf Bademeister (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (FlyRoccoFly)*

Hey look- the polo would essentially be the MK2 golf reborn, right? And at 12.5kUS, I'd deffinitely get one! Especially if it had a 2.0l!!!


----------



## Jim Williston (Sep 5, 2000)

I think the Polo GT with a 130 bhp TDI would be a "sold out" import. Of course we Americans would never be that practical, since we have our SUV's and maxivan's to haul our 1 person, 1 vehicle commuters around in. If you add in the cost of war, I wonder what the "true" price of a gallon of gas is?
Wilson


----------



## alieblang (Feb 23, 2003)

*What about this.....*

do you know a Polo G40 ? It´s supercharger and has 113 hp. It´s faster than a Golg or CorradoG60 with 160 hp. Also I drive a Polo with complete G60 engine (1.8l with G60 charger) . This Polo has about 220 hp and drives 280 km/h ~ 180 mp/h. Look at the few pictures..... (Bye the way ..... I live in germany....)


----------



## Rolf Bademeister (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: What about this..... (alieblang)*






















WOW!! 200 hp in a polo..... geeze to live in Deutschland!!! GANZ TOLL!!!


----------



## oRz-Motorsport (Nov 25, 2000)

*Re: What about this..... (alieblang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alieblang* »_do you know a Polo G40 ? It´s supercharger and has 113 hp. It´s faster than a Golg or CorradoG60 with 160 hp. Also I drive a Polo with complete G60 engine (1.8l with G60 charger) . This Polo has about 220 hp and drives 280 km/h ~ 180 mp/h. Look at the few pictures..... (Bye the way ..... I live in germany....) 


Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif G40's rule!
But how the heck did you get the TUEF approval for that?!?


----------



## sula89 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: What about this..... (oRz-Motorsport)*

VW does need something that's less pricy. Afterall, it started out from building "people's cars" back in 40s. Looking at the newer cars VW is coming out with, the Toureg and the Phaeton, it's heading off in the exact opposit direction. 
I mean, it's not bad that VW is heading into a market of luxuirous cars where all the other european automakers are, but still, give the fans something afordable to play with!


----------



## bnstreet (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (UKAUSSI)*

That is a sexy car... It isn't a mini though


----------



## gtistyle20v (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (bnstreet)*

bring it and id buy it.. 11k-12k?? dang.. i keep the gti in the garage and the cheap,great gas milage, low insurance "mini gti" for going to and fro to work
BRING THE THING.... better than a geo!!


----------



## jaystonewee (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (gtistyle20v)*

you know what I say, F VWOA. I won't buy a new one. I got a Protege5. You know why??? The entire concept behind it was to make an affordable car for an enthusiastic driver. Does VW do this in the U.S.??? NO! So this is where I stand back next to my RELIABLE, FUN, MAZDA and stick my middle finger up to VW. I will always have a soft spot for Volkswagens but until they really make an effort to fix their reliability issues and their ever upward march in the price/luxury market (WTF???), you won't be seeing a new one in my driveway any time soon. 
So, VWOA, are you still reading this???


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (jaystonewee)*

Jaystonewee:
I agree with you completely, VWoA loses yet another potential customer.
But Jay we can sit back and chuckle at VWoA's folly at moving upscale as they finally put themselves out of business here in the USA and Canada.
VWoA I told you so!


_Modified by golf strom at 4:38 PM 10-23-2003_


----------



## Bujan (Oct 24, 2003)

*Polo in Costa Rica*

hello everyone, here from Costa Rica, gonna tell ya all how's VW doing here, specially with the Polo.
Brought in 2001, the Polo was a sort of like Toyota Tercel with a VW badge, kinda ugly, now with the new facelift and in HB version, I found it pretty atractive, here it only sells with a 1.6L 100hp, base price $15.500 BUT we pay close to 85% in taxes for a car here, so make the numbers. Full xtras version is $17500, that is with alloys, ABS, power windows and all that, again that's with about %85 tax, I guess you ppl in the US will pay a lot less for the car, if it were not for VWoA. the problem with the polo here? only 5drs http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif VW Costa Rica AKA Automotriz S.A only brings and will bring 5 drs VW, why? dunno.
















The market here is pretty open even with these high taxes we have, Skoda, Peugeot, Citroen, Renault, VW, Audi (oh yeah we have S3's here!







) Alpha Romeo, Fiat, Honda, Hiunday, Mazda, Nissan, Mitsu, Subaru, Porsche, BMW, Benz etc etc. So why in such a small country we have such a big range of models and manufactures, even more than in US? Because the american market is very very dificult, just SUV's! that's what sells there, am I right? at least that what I saw when I was there, the american dream, an SUV with a v8. 50% of the touareg production worldwide is just for US, so why will VWoA will bring 100 Polos, if they can sell 100Touaregs.

VW dealer here gives a pretty good service, but as VWoA they are kinda narrow minded, imagine they didn't want to bring any 1.8t here, some ppl wrote letters and you can see all those 1.8t on the street, even if they cost more than $31.000, now we have the GOL and the Polo here, and they are selling very well, why not get other engine versions? the Gol is 1.8 99hp and the Polo 1.6 100hp, BUT there are many more engine options, like the Gol 1.0t with 115hp! thats' some nice car as well, why not try that engine on the Polo? I have no idea.
Now in conclusion, I doubt that the Polo will ever be sold in the US in any version notchback or hatchback.







that means it will be really hard for us in other countries to find more performance parts like a nice suspension or chips.


----------



## Honda's #1 (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (mfreed)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phinaki (Oct 25, 2003)

Hi








I'm from Germany and I own a Polo 9N and it's a pretty good car. Good quality and very reliable. 
*Engines available in Germany:* 
1.2l - 47kw (3 cylinders)
1.4l - 55kw (manual & automatic transmission)
1.4l - 65kw (FSI engine)
1.4l - 74kw
Diesel:
1.4l TDI - 55kw
1.9l TDI - 47kw (SDI engine)
1.9l TDI - 74kw
1.9l TDI - 96kw
No automatic transmission available for Diesel engines. 
If you have any questions to the car, don't hesitate to ask. Hopefully I can give a detailed answer. 
P.S.: My English is bad http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







...for that I apologize .


----------



## vento_glx (Oct 29, 2003)

Hi Folks!
I live in Germany too...
In my opinon the POLO does a great work as a shopping cart in the city, but for any longer distances to travel I prefer my Jetta Mark III (Vento) with automatic transmission and slightly modified 1.8 90hp engine.
Besides I have to tiptoe the pedals in the POLO, otherwise I would step on two at same time...


----------



## vento_glx (Oct 29, 2003)

besides
I took a look at the Fox forum...
If you compare the pictures from the "2004" Fox here http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1059034
to the pictures of the polo you might see that it almost the same bodywork with different fenders...


----------



## AqUiLeS_r (May 9, 2003)

*Re: (vento_glx)*

Maybe the Polo's not too far in the near future for the US market. In Mexico you can get a 2.0 Polo 4 Dr. with power windows, CD player, 15" alloy wheels (no airbags or read discs, though) for roughly 12,700 USD @ the current exchange rate. Keep for fingers crossed, or find if you are able to import them . . .









http://www.vw.com.mx/CWE/estud....html


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (AqUiLeS_r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AqUiLeS_r* »_Maybe the Polo's not too far in the near future for the US market. In Mexico you can get a 2.0 Polo 4 Dr. with power windows, CD player, 15" alloy wheels (no airbags or read discs, though) for roughly 12,700 USD @ the current exchange rate. Keep for fingers crossed, or find if you are able to import them . . .









http://www.vw.com.mx/CWE/estud....html

Thank You AqUiLeS_r!!!!!!!
For all you doubters here please note what the cost of the Polo is in USD in Mexico. $12,7. That is a perfect fit for a sub Golf class VW in the USA.


----------



## JolfVr6 (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (fahrvfromhondas)*



fahrvfromhondas said:


> I would like to see the VW Polo in North America, and I would buy it if it comes with a 1.8t or 2.0L 16v. It could be a great contender for the Mini if it came with the 1.8T.
> 
> 
> > give me a TDI polo and i'll run your little 1.8t in the ground, and still have enough fuel to get where im going
> ...


----------



## Honda's #1 (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: (Phinaki)*

One of these








with one of these

_Quote, originally posted by *Phinaki* »_1.9l TDI - 96kw

that would be an awesome combo!
Come to think of it now that the Toyota ECHO hatchback and the Chevy Aveo are out there might just be a big enough market for this thing.


_Modified by Honda's #1 at 3:01 AM 11-3-2003_


----------



## PrupleGTI (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (turbovolks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbovolks* »_That car would never sell in north america. Heck the Golf doesn't even sell too well. It is an ugly and slow car and VW would lose money by putting it states/canada side.









You a little High Buddy?
Obviously small affordable hatchbacks do well in Canada look at the Toyota Echo Hatchback its about the size of a Polo (or is it a lupo not too sure) and they are selling like gang busters here. if they keep the price comparable to the echo which retails for around $15-17k fully lo they will have a good seller


----------



## Bujan (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (PrupleGTI)*

As a matter of fact the Yaris (toyota Echo) sold extremely well here for 2 years, the it got more expensive. It's about the size of a Lupo, andthe T-Sport edition is sold here as well, with an extremely overprize tag, I guess that's a reason why ppl is buying the Renault clio sport instead, 2.0L N/A producing 172hp, makes thata car a nice pocket rocket.


----------



## Hammer_Man (Oct 20, 2001)

Still waiting....


----------



## Spanky-NY (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: (Hammer_Man)*

I'm tired of waiting, I'm going after a Scion XA with a Kenstyle body kit......coils tucking 17's. Turbo or sc after I break it in







.
Peace!


----------



## GTI2pointSLOW (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (Dick Furious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dick Furious* »_Today I just saw a new VW Polo in Norfolk VA on the campus of Old Dominion University. Another Vortexer saw one too, both were TDI's one was silver and I swear the one I saw was green, but my memory could be messing with me. I was awesome, the little thing shot through traffic like a bottle rocket! I say bring the car to America, but it may allready be here!









I saw the silver one. It's a 3cyl diesel and was at Checkered Flag VW getting fixed, waiting on parts.


----------



## GTI2pointSLOW (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (GTI2pointSLOW)*

I lied.. I saw a Lupo.. Sorry. I'll have to keep my eyes out for the green one, I live right up the street from ODU.


----------



## SteveMKIIDub (Nov 6, 2003)

Polo, Polo!


----------



## deathhare (Mar 4, 2001)

*Re: (92jettaturbodiesel)*

Ill never buy a new VW again. VW lost me a few years ago...Polo or no polo. From being a VW tech and getting screwed by VW all the time anyway..i just realized the newer cars are junk from fixing them daily. The beetle? The worst car vw EVER made is the New Beetle. Im convinced anything they do will be backwards. They have their heads up their asses with these big junk things. Ill stick with the older cars..back when VW knew what the hell they were doing. And for a new car?..japanese everyday off the year.


----------



## The Arabian Polo (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (mfreed)*

We get it here in Saudi Arabia starting at $8,500-$10,400. And we get the German ones







It would be nice if they bring the Polo to the US.


----------



## LuxNova (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (deathhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deathhare* »_Ill never buy a new VW again. VW lost me a few years ago...Polo or no polo. From being a VW tech and getting screwed by VW all the time anyway..i just realized the newer cars are junk from fixing them daily. The beetle? The worst car vw EVER made is the New Beetle. Im convinced anything they do will be backwards. They have their heads up their asses with these big junk things. Ill stick with the older cars..back when VW knew what the hell they were doing. And for a new car?..japanese everyday off the year.

Why, hey there, Trolly McTroll!


----------



## MK2 Gruppe (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (deathhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deathhare* »_Ill never buy a new VW again. VW lost me a few years ago...Polo or no polo.

So you own 2 VW's?


----------



## deathhare (Mar 4, 2001)

*Re: (MK2 Gruppe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK2 Gruppe* »_
So you own 2 VW's?









Yep, i do. And like i said. Ill never buy a NEW vw again.


----------



## 1.8 nut (Mar 3, 2002)

It fills the void left behind by the ballooning Golf and Jetta. I'd hit it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Herr Volkswagen (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (FlyRoccoFly)*

I would buy a Polo right away..........it IS what the Golf once was.


----------



## FicTiTious (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (Herr Volkswagen)*

how much do those little buggers sell for anyway?


----------



## Speedlaw (Aug 24, 2002)

In Germany, I've found entry-level models go for roughly 11,000 Euro, and the top of range goes up to 28,000 Euro if you want all the good stuff and a nice TDI too.
One Euro is slightly more than one US Dollar at the moment.


_Modified by Speedlaw at 1:50 PM 12-7-2003_


----------



## PrupleGTI (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (Speedlaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speedlaw* »_In Germany, I've found entry-level models go for roughly 11,000 Euro, and the top of range goes up to 28,000 Euro if you want all the good stuff and a nice TDI too.
One Euro is slightly more than one US Dollar at the moment.

_Modified by Speedlaw at 1:50 PM 12-7-2003_


WHAT !!!! you mean to tell me that a top of the line Polo is $34K U.S. ??















28,000.00 Euro = 34,235.06 USD


----------



## Speedlaw (Aug 24, 2002)

Well, yes. But that does mean you get a mighty fine 4-pot 100hp TDI engine, 4 doors, leather everything, sat-nav and cd changer, climate control, some OE alloy wheels and the regular Highline trim, metallic paint, etc. etc. All that's missing then is Xenon (or HID) lights, which are not yet available.
This is a German price too, if you ask around in Scandanavia or Holland, you'd see a much higher price still (because of higher taxes). But again, an entry level car is much more affordable.


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (Speedlaw)*

Remember that pricing structures vary greatly according to where a car is sourced from. A recent post from a tex member in Mexico said that a 2.0 litre Polo with midlevel trim went for just over 12,700 USD. That is a real bargin for a german engineered product with panache!


----------



## phaded phil (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (golf strom)*

i work for a vw dealer in california. I had a conversation with a regional sales rep who told me word on the street is that vw is leaning on bringing a smaller car to the US, since there will be no MK5 golf (being replaced by audi 4door A3) and they are only importing the MK5 GTI for vw. He said the smaller car would be the polo over the lupo. as of yet nothing is set in stone or has been confirmed. but vw is really leaning towards bring the polo over.


----------



## PrupleGTI (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (phaded phil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaded phil* »_i work for a vw dealer in california. I had a conversation with a regional sales rep who told me word on the street is that vw is leaning on bringing a smaller car to the US, since there will be no MK5 golf (being replaced by audi 4door A3) and they are only importing the MK5 GTI for vw. He said the smaller car would be the polo over the lupo. as of yet nothing is set in stone or has been confirmed. but vw is really leaning towards bring the polo over. 









Did you make that up all by your self?


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (phaded phil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaded phil* »_i work for a vw dealer in california. I had a conversation with a regional sales rep who told me word on the street is that vw is leaning on bringing a smaller car to the US, since there will be no MK5 golf (being replaced by audi 4door A3) and they are only importing the MK5 GTI for vw. He said the smaller car would be the polo over the lupo. as of yet nothing is set in stone or has been confirmed. but vw is really leaning towards bring the polo over. 









I hope the Golf V will still be available here in non-GTI guise, but I also hope you're right about the Polo! I'd like to see both, so I'll cross my fingers! (There's no emoticon for cross fingers, is there? Pity!)


----------



## phaded phil (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (PrupleGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PrupleGTI* »_
Did you make that up all by your self?

ummm no i did not.
vw is seriously considering bringing over a smaller more affordable consumer car. seeing how the bmw mini cooper is doingin sales and how the 1 series is expected to do. they are not bringing over a 4 door golf due to the Audi A3. therfore the gti will be brought over but no 2 door audi A3. also chevy is jumping in the small car market with their new one (not the metro, forgot what it's called) a lot of people don't want to afford the base model golf, but if they had a smaller more affordable car their sales would be a lot higher and would leave the golf buyers to go for the A3.


----------



## PrupleGTI (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (phaded phil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaded phil* »_
ummm no i did not.
vw is seriously considering bringing over a smaller more affordable consumer car. seeing how the bmw mini cooper is doingin sales and how the 1 series is expected to do. they are not bringing over a 4 door golf due to the Audi A3. therfore the gti will be brought over but no 2 door audi A3. also chevy is jumping in the small car market with their new one (not the metro, forgot what it's called) a lot of people don't want to afford the base model golf, but if they had a smaller more affordable car their sales would be a lot higher and would leave the golf buyers to go for the A3. 

O.K. so this may ring true in the U.S. but in Canada the 4 Door Golf will be available 
Mind you the way Americans hate hatchbacks its no wonder the Golf isn' going to be available


----------



## MattMarchand (Jun 15, 2003)

I need a fun to drive car to replace my 4 door Rabbit one day.
I dont want all the power crap (although AC would be nice as an option)
5 door, 5 speed, 2.0 Gas, and I am in heaven.


----------



## eurocabi (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (MattMarchand)*

I would buy a Polo today, 
As for VW, i would nt trust anything the PR people or reps have to say, VW of NA reps told me at least 4 different times that a 4 door Mk4 Golf would not come to the US.


----------



## krylon fist (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: (eurocabi)*

i keep hearing that the polo is on it's way, and were gonna get a 4 door version whatever. since it is a polo i'd buy it, but i'd really love to have a 6N.


----------



## Amenoveedubus (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (Honda's #1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Honda's #1* »_One of these











looks sweet, but i think single rounds would look alot hotter than the dual setup!


----------



## krylon fist (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: (Amenoveedubus)*

lets get it here first, then worry about what looks good on it. if it get's here within the next comming year i am buying one for sure. importing one from germany is to hard.


----------



## !nter-mind (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (krylon fist)*

why cant you import one from mexico????


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (!nter-mind)*

Some sources say the Golf V might come to North America as a GTI and a five-door sedan only. So maybe the Polo _will_ come here as an entry-level model, especailly for potential VW buyers who like inexpensive 3-door hatches.


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (Steven Maginnis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steven Maginnis* »_Some sources say the Golf V might come to North America as a GTI and a five-door sedan only. So maybe the Polo _will_ come here as an entry-level model, especailly for potential VW buyers who like inexpensive 3-door hatches.

I believe your dipping into the same rumor mill as bgluckman. The new Golf V will come to the US and Canada as a 3 and 5dr Golf GTI( the 5dr GTIs will arrive after the introduction of the standard 3dr and and 5dr door models, as both will be coming to America after some brief debate at VWoA)
And the Polo will be coming to the US and Canada in a sedan, 3 and 5dr HB versions as well..... sales will start in 2005. Thank goodness! VWoA needs a entry level car badly!


----------



## veeDUBh20 (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (mfreed)*








I have check it out on vw Mexico web site.







VWOA should bring POLO . Mexico still have it.







VWOA must need to changed their ways and it is a new year!







: The new Mark 5 are too very expensive http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . They are lots of people want entry level model too. We want to have TDI and 1.8T engine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , It gonna sell HOT CAKES! MINI COOPER S







over price!







. POLO 1.8T versus MINI COOPER S ( John Cooper)



































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Any roll calls for POLO petition and signature, It is a great ideas!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by veeDUBh20 at 10:07 PM 1-12-2004_


_Modified by veeDUBh20 at 10:08 PM 1-12-2004_


----------



## fahrvfromhondas (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (mfreed)*

some great info Test Drive 2002
I would buy this ride if VWoA just hurry up. VW Polo maybe 1.8t!!!








check this quote from Vorsicht Motorsport
"My conclusion to this Spanish built New Polo is that it's a very fun car to drive, and rumors has it that the reason why VAG made the frame and chassis so rigid and packed it with all the electronic gadget like ASR, EBD, EDL and ABS was because they are planning to put an 1.8T engine in the GTI version. Wow...... that'll be a really fun car to drive and I have really high hope on it if it's real! "
check out the whole article http://www.vorsicht.org.hk:160...polo/ 
















http://www.audivwclubpr.com AudiVW club from Puerto Rico









_Modified by fahrvfromhondas at 8:02 AM 1-14-2004_

_Modified by fahrvfromhondas at 8:05 AM 1-14-2004_


_Modified by fahrvfromhondas at 8:06 AM 1-14-2004_


----------



## veeDUBh20 (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (mfreed)*

Dear brothers and sisters,








I want you every single one of you, Please just understand about New POLO on polo forums, they are 12252 peoples views it.







What are you waitng for! Dont wait. the more you wait, the longer it take to wait!







to bring polo to VWOA. It is time to move on







VWOA need more entry level models. VW is for People's cars more affordable and economy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I want you to take this time reading it







Vw of Mexico has a new vw POLO, what are you waiting?







Please send email to vw.com It is a new years of 2004, It is time for a changed.
Your truly, 
Allen







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWBoenner (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (veeDUBh20)*

You're right!!!


----------



## radioh3ad (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (mfreed)*

why not...doesnt look too bad....if they can sell it for 12 grand then i can see it selling....but anything more than tyhat then no its not worth it


----------



## Vee6_4Motion (Jan 24, 2004)

I read a while ago that you guy's were getting the VW Polo, but they were just waiting for the right moment. Maybe you guy's will get it this year as a 2005 model??
Over here in Australia, we've had the Polo for a few years now. We get in 3 and 5dr hatch and are about to get our first deliveries of the 4dr sedan from China!!
Over here they sell for between $18,000 to $25,000 and even though they are cheaper than the Golf, the Golf is still the biggest selling Volkswagen in Australia, followed by the Polo.


----------



## AXIS (Jan 15, 2001)

*Re: (Vee6_4Motion)*

Just hand over the Polo and nobody gets hurt


----------



## jaystonewee (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (Amenoveedubus)*

like this? kinda weird imho.








imagestation now officially sucks
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by jaystonewee at 6:11 AM 2-12-2004_


----------



## VW Beutni (Feb 19, 2003)

*Hello over there!*

Hello from Germany!
I just saw this big thread about the Polo! Didn't even know that you haven't got it in the USA!
But I can tell you, it is a great car! It's just one month ago that I got my Polo and I am very very satisfied with this "little Racer"!
Which follows is a picture of my Polo! Don't get irritated by the price tag, I made the pictures before I bought the car!
Specials?
For example...
subjacent : 30 mm (I don't know if it is the right word)
Alloy wheel rims
tires : 205/45 R 16 83 V
Radio : Sony CDX 850 MP
And here it is:


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: (92JettaTurboDiesel)*

Still ready to put a deposit down on one.


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: (AK-Mabe)*

Bring on the Polo!


----------



## stomp.13 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: Hello over there! (VW Beutni)*

TDI in red please.


----------



## foxyvdubya (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (Dick Furious)*

I believe the Jazz is sold in Canada -- it's a scooter (moped- 50cc)


----------



## SteveMKIIDub (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (PrupleGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PrupleGTI* »_You a little High Buddy?
Obviously small affordable hatchbacks do well in Canada look at the Toyota Echo Hatchback its about the size of a Polo (or is it a lupo not too sure) and they are selling like gang busters here. 

It's weird that Canada of all places would want a a little Echo though eh? I mean, you would think with our crazy weather we would be more into SUV's and Trucks (which we are) but those little Echo's are sellling. I geuss were figuring out that 90% of the time its just one person in the car, and you don't need a huge SUV. Or because the one day we get a huge snowfall, you just lie back in bed, instead of saying "If I had an SUV, this wouldn't be a problem".







That's just my Opinion........


----------



## PrupleGTI (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (92JettaTurboDiesel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92JettaTurboDiesel* »_
It's weird that Canada of all places would want a a little Echo though eh? I mean, you would think with our crazy weather we would be more into SUV's and Trucks (which we are) but those little Echo's are sellling. I geuss were figuring out that 90% of the time its just one person in the car, and you don't need a huge SUV. Or because the one day we get a huge snowfall, you just lie back in bed, instead of saying "If I had an SUV, this wouldn't be a problem".







That's just my Opinion........

Canadian Mind set is much Different than the U.S. besides our Weather is not really that bad if most people think. Here in the G.T.A. (greater Toronto Area) there are more Cars than you can shake a Stick at Traffic Jams are a Very comon thing. 3 Centermeters (1 inch) of snow Cripples the region. what is normally a 30 min drive becomes 2 hours in lenth .

Canada is also Taxed to death , Gas prices are higher and Traffic make the perfect combination for smaller Cars. like the Echo Hatch, Golf CL, Acura EL, the BMW 320 and now the Nissian X trail a CRV sized Sport ute that will compete well with the Escape CRV, Rav 4. in Canada the Best selling cars are the Honda Civic, Dodge Caravan, and the Ford F150. 
If the Polo sedan can be priced correctly it would be a Direct Competitor for the Civic Sedan. Since the Jetta seems to be Competing with the Low end Audis and BMW


----------



## JettaWolf03 (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (s-rocc)*

the polo is also MUCH larger than tese cars....have you see the KA? it is uber small....the polo is a perfect sized small car....larger than a kia rio but a smidge smaller than a mazda3.......


----------



## G_Yog (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (JettaWolf03)*









I saw somebody saying the polo was ugly early in the post..







I disagree.. It has a great modding potential.. which makes it cool.. I myself own a '96 and a '99 polo.. I am from Norway..


----------



## Jedi1 (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (G_Yog)*

It out handles the mini and gets uber gas mileage. I'd use our R32 for a company car and AutoCross and track day the wheels off both our R32 and Polo GTI if VW would get off their collective butts and actually bring something over here that would truely represent the 1st gen GTI. The Mk5 is far too heavy to do the Mk1 justice! 
As a matter of fact give me a Caddy or unscrap the MicroBus for me to run my business out of and let me put the PoloGTI next to the R32 in our garage and I would be in vehicle heaven!
Sean


----------



## fahrvfromhondas (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (Jedi1)*

hahaha this post is old. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Bring the Polo!!!


----------



## apr2009gti (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: VW Polo Poll - Bring it to the U.S. (fahrvfromhondas)*

The Polo with a tdi can get 50+ mpg with all kinds of power gains and driven wide open and still get 50+mpg.
If driven slow ie legal speeds that car will get over 60mpg








Compare that to a 8mpg of a H2


----------



## THISISMYNAME (Oct 24, 2004)

silver 1.8T polo please...i just saw a video of one of these the other day...for the price i havent seen anything like it...too bad we can cram a vr in it it would still be lighter than a mk2


----------

